# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Amy Webb

## Airicist

Personal website - amywebb.io

facebook.com/FuturistAmyWebb

twitter.com/amywebb

linkedin.com/in/amywebb

Amy Webb on Wikipedia

Projects:

Book "The Big Nine: How the Tech Titans and Their Thinking Machines Could Warp Humanity", 2019

----------


## Airicist

Amy Webb, "The Big Nine"

Apr 1, 2019




> Amy Webb discusses her book, "The Big Nine", at Politics and Prose on 3/13/19.
> 
> One of our most respected and experienced futurists, Webb argues in her new book that the main danger posed by artificial intelligence is the power it gives the big corporations that control it. Each time we speak to Alexa or click on a link, the data is collected and used by one or more of the big nine: Amazon, Google, Facebook, Tencent, Baidu, Alibaba, Microsoft, IBM, and Apple. The ordinary people who supply the data have no say over how it’s used and little information about the system if fuels. And that system is largely unregulated. Webb, professor of strategic foresight at the NYU Stern School of Business, and the founder of the Future Today Institute, gives an eye-opening look at how AI is being misused for the sake of short-term financial gain, and proposes a strategy to change that.
> 
> Amy Webb is a quantitative futurist whose research focus is on artificial intelligence and how emerging technologies will transform the way we live, work, and govern. She is the author of The Signals Are Talking: Why Today's Fringe Is Tomorrow's Mainstream, a professor of strategic foresight at the NYU Stern School of Business, and the founder of the Future Today Institute, a leading future forecasting firm that helps leaders and their organizations prepare for complex futures. Now in its second decade, FTI advises Fortune 500 and Global 1000 companies, government agencies, large nonprofits, universities and startups around the world. Amy also publishes the annual FTI Emerging Tech Trends Report, which has now garnered more than 6.2 million cumulative views worldwide.

----------

